# Sight oder Fluid 6?



## Plumpssack (11. Mai 2013)

Hallo,
leider kann ich mich zwischen den beiden Bikes nicht entscheiden.
Ich suche eine richtige Trailrakete und wäre mit dem Bike hauptsächlich im Mittelgebirge unterwegs, habe jedoch auch den einen oder anderen Alpencross vor.
Da ich vom Downhiller komme habe ich Bedenken, dass der Fluid Rahmen möglicherweise nicht dafür ausgelegt ist es auch mal auf gröberen Singletrails fliegen zu lassen. Von der Geometrie her wirkt er auf mich aber wie das was ich suche.
Bei dem Sight hätte ich Angst, dass es mir doch zu viel Federweg hat, ich suche halt was wirklich straffes und lebendiges.

Hat vielleicht schon jemand die Möglichkeit gehabt eines, oder besser beide Bikes probezufahren?
Außerdem frage ich mich noch, ob der Fluid Rahmen viel leichter ist, oder ob der Gewichtsunterschied zu vernächlässigen sein wird.

Gruß und Danke schonmal im Voraus


----------

